# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tank in December



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Any commet?








I will trim the stems of the Chinese ivy at the back a bit...look pretty awkward now...










66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Any commet?








I will trim the stems of the Chinese ivy at the back a bit...look pretty awkward now...










66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Tank looks very reddish... but the plants
look very healthy. In this tank, the Bacopa
caroliniana really catches the eye with the
distinctive leaf shape and color.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

Steven,

Tank is coming along nice. I would like to see flourite covered a bit more to reduce the contrast between plants and substrate.

1. Your picture looks veryyyyy red. I won't blame you upfront b/c I'm not sure but did you by any chance enhanced red coloration in PhotoShop. There is no way you would get those colors from any digital camera. Keep it real !!!!

2. I think I ask you before about posting small pictures which could fit into 800x640 resolution. Please









Thanks and good job.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

It's reddish becoz I did adjust the contrast a little bit...







...not sure if the Aquaray tube brings out the red a little bit more too...

Jay: I did adjust the picture size...and yes I remember you told me to do that...but hmmm i think I adjusted it too 900Xsomething this time...just by chance...I will make sure the pic is 800X640 next time









And the flourite at the rear will soon be covered by glosso and the right corner by stargrass...just need a little bit more time










66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Update on the tank


















and I am currently digging out the glosso and replanting them...










66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Looking good! I have some minor
criticisms though...

What happened to the Heteranthera zosterifolia?
A solid and taller bush of it would look great
around the red of the Rotala indica.

IMO, the Cardamine lyrata wrapping hapzardly
around the Hygrophila polysperma looks a
little messy. I don't think it really adds
anything to the general aquascape at this
point.

The Rotala wallichii seems a bit randomly 
placed and doesn't really slope downward toward
the empty space (focal point, right?).

Developing nicely, overall. Keep us updated!

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks









The Heteranthera zosterifolia grows quite densely but it tends to grow horizontally...i wish it will grow upward...









Yeah the cardamine lyrata is kinda "useless" but I haven't yet have time to replace it with something else...

Where would you suggest for the location of the Rotala wallichi? Maybe in front of the bacopa?

I just replanted the glosso as they got too thick btw!

Steven










66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------

